# Looking for Small Lease in Middle Georgia



## HawgHunterMK (Jun 20, 2016)

Looking for 50-200 Acres  to lease in middle Georgia, Houston Co, Dodge Co, Pulaski Co, Bleckley Co, Twiggs Co, or anything close by


----------



## timberdawg1985 (Jun 20, 2016)

I have a lease in Wilkinson county 450 acres, where we are looking for two more members or are you looking for a lease yourself.


----------



## Toney Graham (Jun 27, 2016)

I have 120 acres in Wilcox County if interested.


----------



## Mjlogan (Sep 25, 2016)

I am new to Ga and live in Perry, GA. I love to hunt and have never had a club or a lease to hunt before, and I am very interested in finding one within about an hour from here. I have only killed 7 does and 1 buck in my life. I am interested if you still have a spot available. I can be reached at sgtock23@hotmail.com or 251-510-8488. Feel free to call, text, or email. Thanks


----------

